# A Castle, Moat and All



## firewhatfire (Aug 22, 2012)

I had a great idea for a pen.  This is what became of it.  It has been a great learning experience-thats for sure.  I wanted a Castle and wanted the water to ripple against the walls.  I had alot of other ideas but this is the finished product.  It is Blue Mahoe bricks with Green dyed curly maple mortar.  The acrylics are all I have poured.  I built the base also.  Comments and Critiques are always welcome and thanks for looking.


----------



## D.Oliver (Aug 22, 2012)

Pretty sweet.  What does the blue/copper acryilc  above the centerband represent?


----------



## IPD_Mr (Aug 22, 2012)

That is very creative.  The brick walls are not the easiest thing to do.


----------



## carpblaster (Aug 22, 2012)

when you told me your dream stand, you went beyond the sky,mine was just wood stand to hold the tip and all in ,cant wait to seee it  may walk off with it,fantastic job as always
Rodney


----------



## skiprat (Aug 22, 2012)

Yowzer!!!!   ( does anyone really say that any more ?? )

That is very cool !!!  But why isn't this going into the BoIAP 2012 contest???


----------



## DurocShark (Aug 22, 2012)

FWF: Awesome!


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 22, 2012)

I was fully intending on entering into the contest.  It does not look like I want it too.  Plus I see flaws.  I have a new idea brewing.

The blue and copper was supposed to have a different look. Hopefully it can be executed.  




skiprat said:


> Yowzer!!!!   ( does anyone really say that any more ?? )
> 
> That is very cool !!!  But why isn't this going into the BoIAP 2012 contest???


----------



## eldee (Aug 22, 2012)

That's some creative work. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow! That's a pretty clever idea.


----------



## McBryde (Aug 22, 2012)

Awesome work, that is definately a one of a kind pen, very very creative!

E


----------



## Wright (Aug 22, 2012)

That is very creative Phil, that is what I love about this hobby is that you can create anything imaginable that will work on a pen!!


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 22, 2012)

Excellent work, Phil! I can't wait to see if you pull off what you are thinking if it is "better" than this!!!!


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 22, 2012)

Those rock Phil!!! I am in awe!!


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 23, 2012)

thanks for the comments, creative my mind is.  Execution from time to time happens.  Sometimes my wife thinks its my mind that should be executed.:bulgy-eyes:.


----------



## Ruby pen turning (Aug 23, 2012)

To cool. I know I am supposed to be looking at the pen and it is cool. But I for some reason am looking at the water in your moat. Is the cap mountable?


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 23, 2012)

The most was supposed to look like water rippling.  It does not post.


----------



## plantman (Aug 25, 2012)

*Work of art*

 Phil: This is beyond just a pen. It is a true work of art!! This is the $1000 pen, and should be in an art gallery. This would make a very interesting  tutorial as to how you go about putting this together. Keep up the amazing work.  Jim S


----------



## KDM (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm interested in how you got your brickwork effect. Here is what I spent my morning on:





How'd you do yours? Any tips for me? (Apart from "sack the bricklayer.")


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 27, 2012)

What are yours made from?  My mortar is curly maple and and my bricks are blue mahoe


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 28, 2012)

For those that asked I did a quick tutorial here. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/building-castle-walls-100953/#post1436960  Hope it helps you folks wanting to start segmenting.

Phil


----------



## rizaydog (Aug 28, 2012)

Thats a great idea.  Nicely done.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 28, 2012)

Thank you for sharing.




firewhatfire said:


> For those that asked I did a quick tutorial here. http://www.penturners.org/forum/f18/building-castle-walls-100953/#post1436960 Hope it helps you folks wanting to start segmenting.
> 
> Phil


----------



## 76winger (Aug 28, 2012)

Very unique creation. I love it!


----------



## KDM (Aug 28, 2012)

firewhatfire said:


> What are yours made from?



Heh heh! Mine are polyester! I cut the little bricks and cast them back into the mould!

Your method looks much easier and produces a better result!!


----------



## BSea (Aug 28, 2012)

WOW, I can't believe I hadn't seen this before today.  That is very cool.


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 28, 2012)

I can see where you're could be used to create a whole fantasy line of pens.  Such as the Harry Potter world.  It gives me a few ideas to explore




KDM said:


> firewhatfire said:
> 
> 
> > What are yours made from?
> ...


----------



## edstreet (Aug 28, 2012)

Honestly I am not sure I like this one or not, I am truly torn.  One hand I see the base pen alone is on the heavy side by itself with out adding other things on to it.  I will say that it is indeed cleaver and a good theme pen.  I am curious what the weight is on this one?


----------



## MrWright (Aug 28, 2012)

Now there is an Artist!!!!!!!  Great looking pen and holder.


----------



## firewhatfire (Aug 28, 2012)

I don't have a scale so can't weigh it.  The cap has all the weight in it and since it is non post able it is not an issue.  The base keeps it lined up straight while sitting on a desk.  It wa not intended as a toting pen




edstreet said:


> Honestly I am not sure I like this one or not, I am truly torn.  One hand I see the base pen alone is on the heavy side by itself with out adding other things on to it.  I will say that it is indeed cleaver and a good theme pen.  I am curious what the weight is on this one?


----------

